# Suns sign Tischer



## Tiz (May 9, 2005)

Article. 

They have signed him to a 2 year contract. No mention of the dollars involved, but assume minimal money has been spent. Also mention in the article that he may be headed straight to the NBDL.


----------



## deannahum (Aug 7, 2003)

when you hear about him (6-10, strong, quick, great shot blocker and good on D) you think this guy is a beast... but his stats are really poor... can anyone tell us about this dude ?


----------



## SmithRocSSU (Jul 30, 2004)

http://www.draftcity.com/viewprofile.php?mod=pprof&p=105

More info


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

Good. I hope he goes to the D league he ain't ready for the NBA.


----------



## Jammin (Jul 3, 2005)

They got him for a new partner for Jakey, since Bo isn't coming back.


----------



## ¹²³ (Jan 8, 2003)




----------



## Carbo04 (Apr 15, 2005)

Euro-Trash. Yuck.


----------



## Molesting Basketball (Jul 14, 2005)

BaronMcGrady said:


> Euro-Trash. Yuck.


...says the piece of Yankee Trash.


----------



## Carbo04 (Apr 15, 2005)

Nice comeback. But fact is.. Euro-Players not named Dirk, Andrei, and Manu suck.


----------



## Molesting Basketball (Jul 14, 2005)

BaronMcGrady said:


> Nice comeback. But fact is.. Euro-Players not named Dirk, Andrei, and Manu suck.


Oh please...Stop embarrassing yourself more and more, little Yankee.

Argentina is not in Europe.


----------



## deannahum (Aug 7, 2003)

the dude is from Brazil... thats in America i believe..... not Europe...


----------



## Carbo04 (Apr 15, 2005)

LOL. It seems I struck a nerve with little Euro-boy here. Can't handle the truth?

Anyway, enough of this. I'm not arguing with you. 

And yes, I know Argentina is not in Europe. It's in South America. Which I guess makes my original statement even more correct since you can take Manu off the list of Euro's.


----------



## Molesting Basketball (Jul 14, 2005)

So Jaric, Radmanovic, Okur, *Divac*, Turkoglu, *Stojakovic*, *Parker*, *Ilgauskas*, Krstic, Brezec, Udrih, *Gasol*, Deng are all Euro trash and suck ? According to your statement, they are...

US Basketball fans suck...


----------



## Carbo04 (Apr 15, 2005)

Jaric is ehhhh...
Radman is just a weak 3 point shooter.
Okur is terrible.
Divac is slow, and was never that good. 
Turkoglu.... stinky.
Peja is a 3 point shooter only who is a clutch choker.
Parker is way overrated, and if was as good as people thought he'd be, he'd be showing it.
Big Z is decent, but that's not saying much at the Center position.
Krstic I do like, and has some good potential.
Brezec, LOL!! Get serious. Garbage.
Udrih, lifetime bench player.
Gasol is pretty good, but he hasn't improved one bit in all his NBA years.
Deng also has some potential.

So I'll give you Gasol, Krstic, and Deng. But that's about it.


----------



## Molesting Basketball (Jul 14, 2005)

BaronMcGrady said:


> Jaric is ehhhh...
> Radman is just a weak 3 point shooter.
> Okur is terrible.
> Divac is slow, and was never that good.
> ...


This guy is ridiculous...


----------



## Carbo04 (Apr 15, 2005)

What's ridiculous about the truth? Show me something as to why I should consider any of those guys except the 3 I gave you that good? And for Parker don't say championships because that's all Duncan, and Manu.


----------



## Molesting Basketball (Jul 14, 2005)

Look mister whippersnapper...

By saying that Stojakovic sucks, you lost all your credibility.

This is a ridiculous standpoint.


----------



## Tiz (May 9, 2005)

Molesting Basketball said:


> Look mister whippersnapper...
> 
> By saying that Stojakovic sucks, you lost all your credibility.
> 
> This is a ridiculous standpoint.



Stojakovic is really good...during the regular season.


----------



## ¹²³ (Jan 8, 2003)

BaronMcGrady said:


> Euro-Trash. Yuck.


Brazilian-Trash

or

American-Trash

Thanks.

I say we start a petition to ban all this foreign players from the NBA. Who this people think they are to come to America and start playing basketball.


----------



## Carbo04 (Apr 15, 2005)

Molesting Basketball said:


> Look mister whippersnapper...
> 
> By saying that Stojakovic sucks, you lost all your credibility.
> 
> This is a ridiculous standpoint.



LOL! Whippersnapper? How old are you? 65? Peja just shoots 3's. But come playoff time, he can't even do that.


----------



## ShuHanGuanYu (Feb 3, 2005)

Could we cool the racial crap please? Thanks.

Saying all U.S. basketball fans suck just makes you lose all your credibility and makes you look like a fool. If you want to believe every U.S. fan says the same thing Baron McGrady says, I feel sorry for you.

Foreign players have their place in the NBA. Petrovic, Sabonis, Kukoc, Detlef Schrempf, Marciulonius, Dino Radja (if not for injuries) are just some of the foreign players that had productive careers in the NBA. This time's crop may not be as good as that one, but it still has its positives. Say what you want about Divac, but he also had a rather productive career. He's one of the best passing centers ever to play, and almost helped his team win a championship (if they'd have beat the Lakers in a close game 7, they'd have won). Just because Tony Parker may be overrated doesn't mean he's not a good player. Such logic is...not logic at all. Udrih = lifetime bench player, eh? Well, most teams that need to be good, need a good bench. I'd take a good bench player any day. Brezec had a great year on a crappy team. Time will tell with him. Radman was a major piece off the bench for the Sonics this year, ask their fans if he helped them win at all. Okur is terrible? Not worth his contract, true. Terrible, with 13 ppg and 7.5 rpg in 28 minutes of play? No. Big Z is not trash, whether or not the Center position is lacking. You are reaching by calling a lot of these guys trash...


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

All of you guys knock it off. We do not need this here. 

And not all foreign players "suck" BaronMcgrady. Quite a bit of good and great ones. I'm not even gonna get into it.


----------



## Carbo04 (Apr 15, 2005)

Ehh, I guess some are decent. But I guess my bias of how much I dislike the overhype they get bothers me.


----------



## ShuHanGuanYu (Feb 3, 2005)

BaronMcGrady said:


> Ehh, I guess some are decent. But I guess my bias of how much I dislike the overhype they get bothers me.


Now there, you definitely have a point. There are a lot of them that come over and simply don't have the speed nor the mental/physical toughness to keep up in the NBA. For every one player that succeeds, there's a handful that don't. But the same can be said about American or players from anywhere, really. I also get sick of the hype, and I'm really hoping that Bogut does something worthwhile so that we don't have to go through more talk of an overhyped bust.


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

It's a nice pick up also since Suns management understands that by signing Raja (a good signing for Suns imo) he will lose Steven Hunter , who played well for you in limmitted time. Energy and defense seems to be Tischers product in this league (for now). also his size and strength look impressive enough to handle the bigs around.


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

Yeah guys take it easy no racial comments here. PM me if you got a problem or anything.


----------



## Lurch (Nov 3, 2003)

BaronMcGrady said:


> Jaric is ehhhh...
> Radman is just a weak 3 point shooter.
> Okur is terrible.
> Divac is slow, and was never that good.
> ...


 Nonsense those are all good NBA players. These guys make millions of dollars to play basketball. How much have you ever made playing basketball? They live in mansions, you probably live with your parents. I gurantee you this "Euro trash" is far superior to you.They would easily beat you and clown you badly.Brezec is garbage, what does that make you? Show some respect. Like you could do better.It is easy to sit on your *** all day at the computer and criticize profesional athletes.


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

Lurch said:


> Nonsense those are all good NBA players. These guys make millions of dollars to play basketball. How much have you ever made playing basketball? They live in mansions, you probably live with your parents. I gurantee you this "Euro trash" is far superior to you.They would easily beat you and clown you badly.Brezec is garbage, what does that make you? Show some respect. Like you could do better.It is easy to sit on your *** all day at the computer and criticize profesional athletes.


Get over it already man. No need to attack other posters.


----------



## Lurch (Nov 3, 2003)

Kekai said:


> Get over it already man. No need to attack other posters.


 I am not attacking anyone. I think he needs to show some respect.


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

Lurch said:


> I am not attacking anyone. I think he needs to show some respect.


Ok no need to say he probably lives with his mom or anything like that. Not many of us show respect if thats what you mean. When we say they suck, it means they suck for the NBA level. We all know that they are all good, so dont take it so personal.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Lurch said:


> I am not attacking anyone. I think he needs to show some respect.


disrespecting him back doesn't make you right either. you can say what you did a different manner and not insult him.


----------



## Carbo04 (Apr 15, 2005)

People still on this? Good grief. Get over it.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

BaronMcGrady said:


> People still on this? Good grief. Get over it.



good point.


----------

